# 8 side hustles that are actually scams



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com/8-side-hustles-that-are-actually-scams-2019-7

Side hustles are becoming more and popular among workers, but with many of them, there's a high risk of getting scammed.
Many scams require up-front fees, or find ways to get you to work for free as a part of the interview process, but there's no job to actually get. 
Here are eight jobs that would be great side hustles, if only they weren't complete scams.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/8-side-hustles-that-are-actually-scams-2019-7
> 
> Side hustles are becoming more and popular among workers, but with many of them, there's a high risk of getting scammed.
> Many scams require up-front fees, or find ways to get you to work for free as a part of the interview process, but there's no job to actually get.
> Here are eight jobs that would be great side hustles, if only they weren't complete scams.


Anyone that falls for any of these "hustles" deserves to be scammed.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Since this article doesn't list Uber and Lyft among the scams it really has no credibility.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> Since this article doesn't list Uber and Lyft among the scams it really has no credibility.


They call Uber a "sure bet".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/8-side-hustles-that-are-actually-scams-2019-7
> 
> Side hustles are becoming more and popular among workers, but with many of them, there's a high risk of getting scammed.
> Many scams require up-front fees, or find ways to get you to work for free as a part of the interview process, but there's no job to actually get.
> Here are eight jobs that would be great side hustles, if only they weren't complete scams.


I know of 6 side hustle gigs that are scams, Uber, Lyft, DD, PM UE, and last but not least GH.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I did mystery shopping for years. I was registered with over 20 companies. None were scams. 

The drawback was most companies don’t pay for a month or two. My highest shop paid me $100, but most shops paid $25. 

I also did online surveys for a whopping $20. Not worth it.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I know of 6 side hustle gigs that are scams, Uber, Lyft, DD, PM UE, and last but not least GH.


This attitude really sucks. Uber and Lyft are not scams. You know exactly what you're getting for the time & expense that you have to manage. For many people, it is very decent money.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> This attitude really sucks. Uber and Lyft are not scams. You know exactly what you're getting for the time & expense that you have to manage. For many people, it is very decent money.


When a company keeps moving the goal line at everyone's else expense. Uber and lyft are scams.



Jinxstone said:


> Since this article doesn't list Uber and Lyft among the scams it really has no credibility.


Yeah, next time you give a ride look at what you make and what U/L takes, then come back and repeat that there not a scam.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> This attitude really sucks. Uber and Lyft are not scams. You know exactly what you're getting for the time & expense that you have to manage. For many people, it is very decent money.


if i knew what i was getting the contract they send me wouldnt hide all the details i need to do due dilligence on it per my rights

the agreement i agreed to in 2015 is not what i agree to in 2019 also illegal terms in contracts arent binding i cant by law agree to work for free any ride at .60 per mile not going 10+ miles requires free labor & is in breach

uber lyft
door dash
grub hub
post mates

all illegal scams to anyone with 3rd grade math skills

its only good to 4% of drivers most to cowardly to stand up for whats right because itll effect their cash flow

im a 1%er 5 years 5000 rides $50+ a ride average & i want to see evveryone at uber lyft in a prison cell for their blatant illegal activity that i have plenty of actual evidence of but no one cares about


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> im a 1%er 5 years 5000 rides $50+ a ride average & i want to see evveryone at uber lyft in a prison cell for their blatant illegal activity that i have plenty of actual evidence of but no one cares about


Whooo you need some medicine.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Whooo you need some medicine.










you need a ethics class, 3rd grade math lessons,& a course in basic contract & labor laws but i digress


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> if i knew what i was getting the contract they send me wouldnt hide all the details i need to do due dilligence on it per my rights
> 
> the agreement i agreed to in 2015 is not what i agree to in 2019 also illegal terms in contracts arent binding i cant by law agree to work for free any ride at .60 per mile not going 10+ miles requires free labor & is in breach
> 
> ...


The bank's a scam, they keep lowering my interest rate. The gas station's a scam, they keep changing the pump price and its not the same from station to station. The supermarket is a scam, they raised the price of butter without warning me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> Whooo you need some medicine.


Are ian's Long lost twin.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> The bank's a scam, they keep lowering my interest rate. The gas station's a scam, they keep changing the pump price and its not the same from station to station. The supermarket is a scam, they raised the price of butter without warning me.


OK...so let's say that you're exactly right. The bank, the gas station, and the supermarket are scams. They raise their prices to benefit them...not you. Uber/Lyft lower their prices to benefit them...NOT YOU...as well.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> The bank's a scam, they keep lowering my interest rate. The gas station's a scam, they keep changing the pump price and its not the same from station to station. The supermarket is a scam, they raised the price of butter without warning me.


gas stations prices are posted same as the supermarket, it says $2.50 per gallon if i fill my tank up & an audit shows it was $2.51+ that gas station wll be fined & could be shut down, if the sticker on the butter says $1.00 but the scanner at the counter says $1.01+ th store manager will give me the sticker price or can be sued, fined, shut down, you cant put your thumb on a scale, send blank contracts, then change the details so it benefits you lol

if i pull up to has pump in a bently the price doesnt automatically change higher than if i pull up in an escort, when its raining the gas price doesnt magically change highervor lower because the time of day, a woman walking past the butter showing $1 doesnt change to $2 when an old white bald guy walks buy it, gas stations & walmart doesnt hide or change the details of the receipt say they take out 20-30% but take out 50-90% lmao, the store station policies dont change as the wind blows to only benefit them

when i leave store i have a complete receipt that cant be changed uber lyft literally edits & changes receipts days weeks months later i have thousands of screenshots lyft doesnt even show what riders pay anymore haha xant have drivers screenshotting that 50-90% even though its OUR receipt according to their tos as were independent contractors

far as bank interest you have an option to buy em fixed or variable where you know theres a risk it can change

if i get a job at the gas station or walmart at minimum wage my pay stub reflects that it doesnt show $3 an hour lol, they dont pay me more during busy hours and less than min wage when its slow, they dont hire 100 cashiers to man 1 lane, they dont make me work off the clock or ask me to violate the law,, they dont pay you then take money out of your check a few weeks later after a custimer complains about a bottle of shampoo you had nothing to do with, if i make $15 on monday i dont click in on tues at $11 with a note saying less pay equals more money clock in or dont, i dont wake up one day fired because some a customer conplained with no evidence about me

calling a ride "premium" before hand than paying a PENNY and on receipt calling it a "long pick up fee" is a scam unless you consider a penny premium & legal compensation for providing 1+ mile or minute of labor

sending me a blank contract that doesnt benefit me & requires free labor or some crap a 10 year old in 1985 would giggle over then having the audacity to threaten me for cancelling instead of working at such a blatant insulting illegal 1970s wage is a scam

saying tips are included for 5+ years when they werent is a scam

have you missed all the fines, settlements, bannings, etc theyve been found guilty of in courts of law on public record for SCAMMING

if 96% fail, you "lose" $9000 per SECOND but have a 50+ million dollar salary & 100s of millions in property, billions in cash stock options you are running a SCAM

go somewhere or drive for $2 a trip this is entertainment at this point every single coward at uber lyft belongs in handcuffs as do everyone who they bribe to let them operate like this


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> if i knew what i was getting the contract they send me wouldnt hide all the details i need to do due dilligence on it per my rights
> 
> the agreement i agreed to in 2015 is not what i agree to in 2019 also illegal terms in contracts arent binding i cant by law agree to work for free any ride at .60 per mile not going 10+ miles requires free labor & is in breach
> 
> ...


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;Very well put. Class dismissed.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/8-side-hustles-that-are-actually-scams-2019-7
> 
> Side hustles are becoming more and popular among workers, but with many of them, there's a high risk of getting scammed.
> Many scams require up-front fees, or find ways to get you to work for free as a part of the interview process, but there's no job to actually get.
> Here are eight jobs that would be great side hustles, if only they weren't complete scams.


They mistakenly or corruptly exempted Amway from the scam list. Amway is a pyramid scheme thru and thru.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> They mistakenly or corruptly exempted Amway from the scam list. Amway is a pyramid scheme thru and thru.


No. They're mentioned. You might not like them but they have real products.

_MLMs, as they're known, often have a veneer of respectability. After all, many of us (or our parents) grew up with brands like Avon, Amway, and Tupperware._


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No. They're mentioned. You might not like them but they have real products.
> 
> _MLMs, as they're known, often have a veneer of respectability. After all, many of us (or our parents) grew up with brands like Avon, Amway, and Tupperware._


I know they're mentioned, but they were mentioned as being legitimate.

It doesn't matter if they have overpriced laundry detergent to use a "product", they're a pyramid scheme.

In every article I've read about them, the overwhelming consensus is that most people leave Amway poorer than they went in.

Meanwhile the founding family of that racket are billionaires who carry a lot of sway with the Republican party. The Secretary of Education is part of the family.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I know they're mentioned, but they were mentioned as being legitimate.


Not really.
The phrasing "a veneer of respectability" doesn't automatically equal their being legitimate. (i.e. being other than a pyramid scheme).
Looks to me more like a journalistic way of avoiding being sued for defamation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I know they're mentioned, but they were mentioned as being legitimate.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they have overpriced laundry detergent to use a "product", they're a pyramid scheme.
> 
> ...


It seems if a company gets big enough people respect it. MLM is a legitimate form of doing business although I don't like how it works for most people.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Not really.
> The phrasing "a veneer of respectability" doesn't automatically equal their being legitimate. (i.e. being other than a pyramid scheme).
> Looks to me more like a journalistic way of avoiding being sued for defamation.


You're right, the use of the word "veneer" is curious to say the least.

I don't know much about Avon, but I've never heard about Avon being in the business of recruiting, which is what MLMs are all about.

When I was a little kid we had a neighbor who sold Avon door to door. I never heard anything about the woman trying to recruit anyone to become an Avon rep.



goneubering said:


> It seems if a company gets big enough people respect it. MLM is a legitimate form of doing business although I don't like how it works for most people.


As far as I'm concerned, a company (Amway) whose owners became billionaires at the same time most of their "dealers" lost money is a scam operation.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/8-side-hustles-that-are-actually-scams-2019-7
> 
> Side hustles are becoming more and popular among workers, but with many of them, there's a high risk of getting scammed.
> Many scams require up-front fees, or find ways to get you to work for free as a part of the interview process, but there's no job to actually get.
> Here are eight jobs that would be great side hustles, if only they weren't complete scams.


You had me all the way to Crypto Currency. Yeah their are tons of scam coins in crypt but probably a lot more in USD which is all the other scams you listed. You should just say "Anyone asking your for money upfront is a scam" That's all you had to say.


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

lyft_rat said:


> This attitude really sucks. Uber and Lyft are not scams. You know exactly what you're getting for the time & expense that you have to manage. For many people, it is very decent money.


Unless you do it for 3 or more years, then you find out your car has been run into the ground, and you still owe money on the car, and since Uber and Lyft didn't advise you as that is the future which awaits you, to that extent, it is, indeed, a scam, because they are profiting off of your auto's equity, robbing you one day at a time.

On the other hand, if you find an older car, pay cash for it, and have enough saved for another car at the end of 3 years when you'll need another, you just might squeak by.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Unless you do it for 3 or more years, then you find out your car has been run into the ground, and you still owe money on the car, and since Uber and Lyft didn't advise you as that is the future which awaits you, to that extent, it is, indeed, a scam, because they are profiting off of your auto's equity, robbing you one day at a time.
> 
> On the other hand, if you find an older car, pay cash for it, and have enough saved for another car at the end of 3 years when you'll need another, you just might squeak by.


I delivered pizza when I was 19-22 while in college and saw it first hand. I heard the stories from the guys that worked there for 10 years and were just about broke. Cost of living kept going up by the wages stayed the same. Every time you save up a some extra money, something breaks on the car. That's why I said before there is zero chance uber and lyft will go automated cars. They know they would actually, really lose money then. Are they any different then any other company though? The top dogs wan't all the money and pay their workers like garbage.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> gas stations prices are posted same as the supermarket, it says $2.50 per gallon if i fill my tank up & an audit shows it was $2.51+ that gas station wll be fined & could be shut down, if the sticker on the butter says $1.00 but the scanner at the counter says $1.01+ th store manager will give me the sticker price or can be sued, fined, shut down, you cant put your thumb on a scale, send blank contracts, then change the details so it benefits you lol
> 
> if i pull up to has pump in a bently the price doesnt automatically change higher than if i pull up in an escort, when its raining the gas price doesnt magically change highervor lower because the time of day, a woman walking past the butter showing $1 doesnt change to $2 when an old white bald guy walks buy it, gas stations & walmart doesnt hide or change the details of the receipt say they take out 20-30% but take out 50-90% lmao, the store station policies dont change as the wind blows to only benefit them
> 
> ...


Bravo.

Anyone with doubts to the true nature of Uber and side gigs like it should read the book Super Pumped. Soon to be a movie coming to a theater near you.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> I delivered pizza when I was 19-22 while in college and saw it first hand. I heard the stories from the guys that worked there for 10 years and were just about broke. Cost of living kept going up by the wages stayed the same. Every time you save up a some extra money, something breaks on the car. That's why I said before there is zero chance uber and lyft will go automated cars. They know they would actually, really lose money then. Are they any different then any other company though? The top dogs wan't all the money and pay their workers like garbage.


youre allowed to pay workers like garbage as long as its minimum wage & you know the wage you signed up for

you dont get hired at $10 an hour and the paycheck stub shows its really $3 lmao any company doing that would be padlocked within the week if that was on billions of receipts

you cant call someone an independent contractor & treat them like employees to avoid all the legal requirements either

if 90+% of your contracts dont pay minimum wage or require free labor to complete STOP hiding the details so I can choose or not choose to work for free, by law the contracts are in breach, non binding, & i cant agree to em anyway but dont insult me on top of trying to steal from me, not all of us are dumb and or desperate we will cancel when we get there & that hurts everyone involved nut id rather lose $2 cancelling then $2+ completing the ride, now they wait least 10+ minutes and are mad woohoo mission accomplished and im back in bed by the time the next driver shows up waiting for a ride that pays me legally for my time costs & labor


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> I delivered pizza when I was 19-22 while in college and saw it first hand. I heard the stories from the guys that worked there for 10 years and were just about broke. Cost of living kept going up by the wages stayed the same. Every time you save up a some extra money, something breaks on the car. That's why I said before there is zero chance uber and lyft will go automated cars. They know they would actually, really lose money then. Are they any different then any other company though? The top dogs wan't all the money and pay their workers like garbage.


I just wonder about the legal liability of death by glitch....


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Medical Billing business ops are legit. You just have to hustle up the accounts yourself but you make all the money not an hourly wage.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I know they're mentioned, but they were mentioned as being legitimate.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they have overpriced laundry detergent to use a "product", they're a pyramid scheme.
> 
> ...


LULZ In a past life Ihad an aunt who was the Amway Queen of Central Oregon.

She still takes in a residual income of $7,000 a month despite doing noting with it for 20 years.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> LULZ In a past life Ihad an aunt who was the Amway Queen of Central Oregon.
> 
> She still takes in a residual income of $7,000 a month despite doing noting with it for 20 years.


She's a very rare bird, that's for sure.

There are probably more people who have won the Mega Millions and Powerball jackpots than have made a profit selling Amway.

I read somewhere that 99% of Amway sellers end up poorer than when they started.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I had an ex girlfriend who got paid for online surveys. Some surveys would take hours to complete and she'll only get like $3-4 lol. She would do them all day and make like $20 for like 10 hours work lol 😹


----------

